# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  اغنية لمريخنــــا العظيم ...يامريخنا انت قمة في كل المحاور

## الاباتشي

*والله يامريخنا انت
قمة في كل المحاور
نجمة في عالي الثريا
كلمة في كل المنابر
@@@@
مجد في التاريخ مسطر
يحكي عن مشوار كفاح
ونجم في الافاق منور
في ظلام الليل صاح
وعلم للاكوان يفسر
كيف يكون معني النجاح
@@@
ياما احرزت الكؤؤس
يها طيبت النفوس
مريخنا ياعالي المقام
يافرحة الزمن العبوس
...
االوالي اوعد بالسلام
علم الناس الدروس
كيف يكون معني الغرام
واعلن الحرب الضروس
لكل من حاول ينال
من ارثك الغالي وتليد
اهواك يا رحبي الوحيد
واهديك من شعري القصيد
*

----------


## مرهف

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااع والله العظيم 
ابداع
شكرا لك يا اباتشي
قصيدة تبحث عن ملحن 
ولا بد لها من الانتشار 
تسلم يا رائع


...
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*يا سلام عليك يا اباتسى .. قصيدة روعة
                        	*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ابدااااااااااااااااااااع والله العظيم 
ابداع
شكرا لك يا اباتشي
قصيدة تبحث عن ملحن 
ولا بد لها من الانتشار 
تسلم يا رائع


...





شكرا شكرا يامرهف 


الابداع ينبع منكم واليكم 

واتمني ان تكون في مكتبة شعر تحوي كل اشعار الزعيم ( نظام توثيق )
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى وافتخر
					

يا سلام عليك يا اباتسى .. قصيدة روعة




كل من انتمي لهذا العشق يمثل قمة الابداع والروعة 

تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*شكرا يا أباتشي
                        	*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

شكرا يا أباتشي



تسلم ياغالي 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* هم  هكذا  دائماً  الصفوه يا الأباتشى

 يتقطرون إبداعاً  ويتدفقون روعه 0

 بارك الله فيك ورمضان كريم0
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 هم  هكذا  دائماً  الصفوه يا الأباتشى

 يتقطرون إبداعاً  ويتدفقون روعه 0

 بارك الله فيك ورمضان كريم0




تسلم يارب وربنا يجعلنا من عتقا هذا الشهر الكريم 

الروعة والابداع وينبع من هذا الجمهور 

تسلم تسلم ياغالي 
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*تسلم يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين مختار

*سلام ياصفوة 

هذا النص من تاليفي ومسجل لدي المصنفات وهو ضمن ديواني الذي صدؤ قبل فترة وحمل اسم (شجن الحروف )

وهي ملحنة وستسمعونها قريبا بصوت احد المطربين 


تحياتي يا اباتشي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اباااااااااااااااع والله
                        	*

----------

